# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Tanning without those little goggles

## jon rock

is it safe to tan in a booth without those silly goggle things? Im guessing they
make you wear them for a reason.

----------


## Doc M

The UV light can cause cataracts, corneal burns, etc..If you don't wear them, make sure you keep your eyes closed or it could be a painful night..And it is law that they provide and recommend you wear the funny looking goggles..

Doc M

----------


## Devourer

ive done it before and kept my eyes shut but they still hurt. i have light sensitive eyes though so that probably made it worse.

----------


## big daddy k de

i hate those gay little goggles ... i dont want the dum goggle marks on my face.. i just shut my eyes super tight and it never messes with me

----------


## bermich

Well I have absolutely NO PIGMENT on my eyes. Any type of glare or bright light hurts my eyes I have NEVER worn the goggles in the tanning beds. The whole purpose of me going to the tanning bed is to get rid of the racoon suntan from wearing sunglasses. So wearing the goggles would be counter effective.
Doing that for ten years, maybe 20 days out of the year, I have no health issues for my eyes. So either I am lucky or just keep your eyes closed and you will be ok.

----------


## bigsd67

well the UV rays can indeed go through your eyelids, but like the others i've closed my eyes and am fine....if you dont tan 365 days a year for 90 years i dont think you'll be in danger...also one thing to consider is if you wear contacts....most are now UV light protected which definitely helps to block out the rays.

----------


## daver

Yeah, I usually don't wear the goggles either. I hate that raccoon look You get from wearing them. I don't have any problems from not wearing them, not even a sunburn on the lids.

----------


## spywizard

roll your eyes into the back of your head.... that is look up as far as you can... 

this will further protect the cornia.. and your vision........

----------


## Danielle

i've been tanning for over 3 years and i only wore them once.....(the first time i ever tanned).............just keep your eyes shut........

----------


## Nixter

I use them but I have a trick. Lay down first then rest them on the upper part of your eyes for half the time, then lower them for half the time. No racoon eyes and no UV gets in.

Nixter.

----------


## IronCy

If you wear them, you will come out looking like a racoon.
-Cy

----------


## Nixter

> If you wear them, you will come out looking like a racoon.
> -Cy


Not if you wear them like I mentioned. You have to use a lay down bed for this though.

Nixter.

----------


## vanyel5

just closing your eyes in a tanning bed is not enough to protect them..otherwise they wouldn't have goggles...the skin on your eyelids is some of the thinnest skin on your body.....wear the goggles.....and if you are concerned about raccoon eyes....just use a little self tanner in an appropriate depth around your eyes to blend them in...when i used to tan that worked perfectly for me...

----------


## Shane_611

UV rays dont just hit ur skin n bounce off they are absorbed into ur skin. I have heard of people having sight problems b/c of prolonged exposure to UV rays b/c the body was growing a skin over the eye to protect them. so yeah, use those goggles, they dont hurt...

----------


## Swellin

If the rays are that bad for your eyes, I figure I need even more protection...I gather several pairs and place them over my boyz. This way, I keep them protected too. You just have to be real careful and only wear the odd colored ones on your eyes (so you can keep up with which ones go where).

----------


## big daddy k de

> Not if you wear them like I mentioned. You have to use a lay down bed for this though.
> 
> Nixter.


The little foil stickers arntr to bad

----------


## spywizard

Hey that's a great idea........ don't want to get any dick cheese on your eyes...... :Welcome:  






> If the rays are that bad for your eyes, I figure I need even more protection...I gather several pairs and place them over my boyz. This way, I keep them protected too. You just have to be real careful and only wear the odd colored ones on your eyes (so you can keep up with which ones go where).

----------


## alevok

As a tanning salon owner I recommend you to wear those silly gogles, your eyelid can not protect your eyes as good as those gogles. Always use tanning lotions before tanning and after tanning always moisturize your skin with a reputable cream lotion. Moisturizing your skin is the most important thing, a dry skin can wrinkle and makes you look older than you are, for people that their skin is so pale should stay away from tanning beds. Do not tan more than 1 session a week and limit your tannings to 50 sessions annually.

----------


## MikeyZ23

always wear protection

----------


## slizzut

i just close my eyes really tight

----------


## rugger2

i white but not too white im about to start tanning how often should t?

----------

